# Which 9mm pistols have a Match Grade barrel (or close to it)?



## jonpistone2 (Jan 11, 2012)

I'm told a match grade barrel, while it provides an added degree of accuracy, isn't worth the money it takes for a custom job if the gun will only be used for self defense (and practice at the range). 

That said, I did hear that some 9mm pistols come with a barrel that is already classified as match, or at least something very very close. The Springfield XD(m) 9mm pistol was used as an example.

First...can anyone say if that is true about the XDm? and second...are there any other 9mm pistols like this (under the $1,000 range please).


As always, thank you for your help!


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

jonpistone2 said:


> I'm told a match grade barrel, while it provides an added degree of accuracy, isn't worth the money it takes for a custom job if the gun will only be used for self defense (and practice at the range).
> 
> That said, I did hear that some 9mm pistols come with a barrel that is already classified as match, or at least something very very close. The Springfield XD(m) 9mm pistol was used as an example.
> 
> ...


yes, the XDMs have "match barrels"



VAMarine said:


> A *"Match" barrel is found on all of the XDM models* and not all XDs are XDMs. The *standard XDs* are still in production.
> 
> If you look through the XDM *Gallery*, you'll see every barrel marked as "match" the XDM 5.25 has a separate designation for the barrel as "Match Grade Select Fit"


As for need/cost/result I really don' think it matters unless you're a championship grade shooter etc. For us mere mortals there really is no need for a "match barrel" other than knowing that your gun has a smidgen more mechanical accuracy.

Most firearms are inherently accurate to the point that it's near impossible to get the full potential of said accuracy while the gun is in human hands.

Yeah, it's a nice feature and I have several guns with "match barrels" I do not make it a requirement on my guns nor do I see much variance in shot groups between the those guns with match barrels and my guns without match barrels....


----------



## TedDeBearFrmHell (Jul 1, 2011)

VAMarine said:


> ...
> Most firearms are inherently accurate to the point that it's near impossible to get the full potential of said accuracy while the gun is in human hands.....


this is one of the truest statements ever made and should be tattooed backwards on the forehead of everyone who starts an "accuracy" thread, that way they can read it in the mirror while they practice their quick draw.....


----------



## recoilguy (Apr 30, 2009)

I have always shyed away from the match grade barrel because If I had it I couldn't say " yeah but if I had the match grade barrel the group would be 1-1/2 inches instead of 4". Or when the scorer say Alpha - Charlie I couldn't blame plain rifling instead of the polygonal on the double Alpha shooters score card.

VAM is absolutely correct and TedTheHellBear has convinced me what my next tattoo will be. Match grade barrels are like fish attractant lures. Yes they do catch fish but are sold to catch fisherman.

RCG


----------



## BearArms2 (Dec 17, 2011)

thanks!


----------



## bearone2 (Aug 27, 2011)

sig 226 sport/sport 2


----------



## fullfathomfive (Nov 12, 2011)

Xdm


----------

